# Cross Draw Holster



## Ford Truck (Jan 7, 2008)

I was looking for a cross draw holster for my 2 1/2" Smith & Wesson Model 66 & found www.dmbullardleather.com. Does anyone have any experience with Mr. Bullard's products and/or comments about them they'd care to share? Thank you.


----------



## flugzeug (Dec 9, 2007)

*No, but I just checked out the website and it looks like a quality piece. I too am on the hunt for a cross draw for concealed carry, and the only other one I've found is from Mitch Rosen. 
*


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I took a look and was a bit underwhelmed. It could be the photo quality, but his molding wasnt that impressive. Keep in mind the molding helps retain the pistol as well as look good. Galco doesnt make a crossdraw for the short K frame, but the will customize the Dual Position Phoenix. Ken Null make a nice looking crossdraw http://www.klnullholsters.com/


----------

